# New Oase Biomaster 850 coming to a tank near you soon.



## Melll (7 Sep 2020)

I have just watched the new video by @George Farmer doing an unboxing of a new filter from Oase.  He has said he will use it on the new Discus set up and using adapter plugs as it arrived with european plugs on it.




I will be looking forward to the release of this in the UK and the cost of it.


----------



## Nuno Gomes (7 Sep 2020)

Seems kind of underpowered for something that large....


----------



## alto (8 Sep 2020)

1550l/hour, 400l tank, I’d not add more flow than that for discus 
(though given the 140cm length, I’d prefer 2 filters or perhaps the Eheim style with additional inlet)


----------



## Driftless (8 Sep 2020)

I run two filters on my planted Discus tanks with more flow than this one on my 120s and two redundant heaters.  It is huge!   The pre-filter has my interest though.


----------



## Driftless (8 Sep 2020)

Driftless said:


> I run two filters on my planted Discus tanks with more flow than this one on my 120s and two redundant heaters.  It is huge!   The pre-filter has my interest though.


 
So I don't want my comments to get ahead of seeing this beast!  What I like without seeing it is it's capacity.  My discus tanks are run with redundancy and excess capacity.  My UNS 90s and up all run with two heaters and two filters, it is much easier to reduce flow than it is to increase capacity and redundancy. 

One filter that would require high flow but is not is strong enouh to circulate in a large discus tank, I don't know about that.


----------



## Deano3 (8 Sep 2020)

I am setting up my aquascaper 900 soon with a oase 600 i would love to wait for this but could be months but maybe christmas present if the 600 is a bit under powered 

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Melll (8 Sep 2020)

How much do you think it would cost if the 600 is about £240.00 or there abouts.   I`m going to say about £290.00 ish.


----------



## SRP3006 (8 Sep 2020)

Deano3 said:


> I am setting up my aquascaper 900 soon with a oase 600 i would love to wait for this but could be months but maybe christmas present if the 600 is a bit under powered
> 
> Dean
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


I was thinking the exact same thing. I know many others use the 600 on the AS900 successfully but it always was 'underpowered' by the numbers and the 'magic' 10x rule.


----------



## Deano3 (8 Sep 2020)

SRP3006 said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing. I know many others use the 600 on the AS900 successfully but it always was 'underpowered' by the numbers and the 'magic' 10x rule.


I know hopefully works ok, george had one working on his 1200 so hopefully enought but if not may upgrade to this any idea on release date ?

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanuman (9 Sep 2020)

Still under spec'd compared to the Aquael Ultramax 2000. I would say the 2 main + features of the Oase are:

- Warranty time: I think it's 3 years vs 1 year for the Ultramax
- Water heater:  Ultramax 2000 doesn't have one

For reference see: < Compare Ultramax vs other filters >


----------



## anda1961 (16 Dec 2020)

Aquael ultra max virtually impossible to get spare parts in the uk for at the moment.
Brilliant while working but pointless if carnt get spares or support..
Oase least spares are available


----------



## hypnogogia (16 Dec 2020)

I suspect the issue with spares is only going to get worse the close we get to Jan 1 and afterwards as most stuff is imported.


----------



## dw1305 (16 Dec 2020)

Hi all, 


anda1961 said:


> Aquael ultra max virtually impossible to get spare parts in the uk for at the moment.


That is why I still use old Eheim filters, you can get <"replacement bits for them">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Tally (16 Dec 2020)

www


SRP3006 said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing. I know many others use the 600 on the AS900 successfully but it always was 'underpowered' by the numbers and the 'magic' 10x rule.


I found a lily pipe at the front right and Eheim 350 skimmer on the back left directed along the back was enough to get movement throughout the tank. It depends on your planting arrangement .


----------

